#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Bigg Boss - Is it healthy for our society? Or something that should be banished?

## Shana

We all know what is keeping everyone in front of TV recently and that is none other than Bigg Boss 2. Everyone is eager to know what conflicts would arise in the Bigg Boss house. How many of you even like to watch it? Is there anyone who thinks that the programme is not suitable for the society?
as I know, it is unhealthy to watch someone's personal life as entertainment. It's a breach of privacy, regardless of what the participants have agreed to. Even if they've agreed to telecast their lives on TV, is it a decent thing to watch it?
The media is using the curiosity and gossiping habit of society to raise the TRP of their channel. And we are falling into the trap daily.
How many of you agree to this?

----------


## Adiza

> We all know what is keeping everyone in front of TV recently and that is none other than Bigg Boss 2. Everyone is eager to know what conflicts would arise in the Bigg Boss house. How many of you even like to watch it? Is there anyone who thinks that the programme is not suitable for the society?
> as I know, it is unhealthy to watch someone's personal life as entertainment. It's a breach of privacy, regardless of what the participants have agreed to. Even if they've agreed to telecast their lives on TV, is it a decent thing to watch it?
> The media is using the curiosity and gossiping habit of society to raise the TRP of their channel. And we are falling into the trap daily.
> How many of you agree to this?


Agree with you.Gossiping habit, curiosity for what is happening in others life are the 2 main factors by which Biggboss make people stick to it. It is bad thing to telecast personal life. And also we are wasting our time watching others life. Even I watch Biggboss in Hindi where the contestants are given really high tasks compare to Tamil. Where in Tamil they refuse to give such tasks because of our culture and social behavior differences. It is totally a task and entertainment oriented program, where you have to use your own strategies to be a Bigboss. But in Tamil Bigboss it seems to be a character exposure stage. People judge contestants only by their characters. I think it will be on track after few seasons of Bigboss. However it is an unhealthy program compare to several other programs. It is bitter truth that we are encouraging these kind of programs.

----------


## Shana

> Agree with you.Gossiping habit, curiosity for what is happening in others life are the 2 main factors by which Biggboss make people stick to it. It is bad thing to telecast personal life. And also we are wasting our time watching others life. Even I watch Biggboss in Hindi where the contestants are given really high tasks compare to Tamil. Where in Tamil they refuse to give such tasks because of our culture and social behavior differences. It is totally a task and entertainment oriented program, where you have to use your own strategies to be a Bigboss. But in Tamil Bigboss it seems to be a character exposure stage. People judge contestants only by their characters. I think it will be on track after few seasons of Bigboss. However it is an unhealthy program compare to several other programs. It is bitter truth that we are encouraging these kind of programs.


Exactly! The whole point of this Tamil Bigg Boss is about creating sensational content. The participants compete against each other using nasty tactics. Slandering someone is not the way to win something. They spoil each other's lives in that single show alone. Even the past participants faced such criticism after the show was over because people start judging them.

----------


## Adiza

> Exactly! The whole point of this Tamil Bigg Boss is about creating sensational content. The participants compete against each other using nasty tactics. Slandering someone is not the way to win something. They spoil each other's lives in that single show alone. Even the past participants faced such criticism after the show was over because people start judging them.



Yeah, Tamil Bigboss contestants continue to get criticized by people after the show. But in Hindi people understands it is nothing just a game. After show ends, those who played cat fights starts hanging out like friends. They don't take those fights too personal as in Tamil. I think we should change our perception towards the show.

----------


## Assassin

> We all know what is keeping everyone in front of TV recently and that is none other than Bigg Boss 2. Everyone is eager to know what conflicts would arise in the Bigg Boss house. How many of you even like to watch it? Is there anyone who thinks that the programme is not suitable for the society?
> as I know, it is unhealthy to watch someone's personal life as entertainment. It's a breach of privacy, regardless of what the participants have agreed to. Even if they've agreed to telecast their lives on TV, is it a decent thing to watch it?
> The media is using the curiosity and gossiping habit of society to raise the TRP of their channel. And we are falling into the trap daily.
> How many of you agree to this?


From the first first season of BIGGBOSS I don't like to watch it, openly say that I feel it's like encourage the people to peek into others window. There is so many issues to discuss, simply it drag the people, make forgot everything and fix bad frame on the people who surrounded us as well. At lest as an entertainer reality show it should make some sense.

----------


## Moana

One benefit about big boss is that it helps us understand everyone's character, makes us get well aware about people!

----------


## Shana

> From the first first season of BIGGBOSS I don't like to watch it, openly say that I feel it's like encourage the people to peek into others window. There is so many issues to discuss, simply it drag the people, make forgot everything and fix bad frame on the people who surrounded us as well. At lest as an entertainer reality show it should make some sense.


Well said. Peeking into others' window! That is the whole concept even if they give it any other polished label...
Privacy means nothing now.

----------


## Shana

> One benefit about big boss is that it helps us understand everyone's character, makes us get well aware about people!


I doubt that. The way the participants react in the show doesn't give us any idea about their character. They are all ordinary human beings and they are put inside an enclosed place with games and conditions.
Even the noblest person would go crazy in that environment. We should be aware of people by getting to know them personally. It's all about perception.

----------


## Helena

> We all know what is keeping everyone in front of TV recently and that is none other than Bigg Boss 2. Everyone is eager to know what conflicts would arise in the Bigg Boss house. How many of you even like to watch it? Is there anyone who thinks that the programme is not suitable for the society?
> as I know, it is unhealthy to watch someone's personal life as entertainment. It's a breach of privacy, regardless of what the participants have agreed to. Even if they've agreed to telecast their lives on TV, is it a decent thing to watch it?
> The media is using the curiosity and gossiping habit of society to raise the TRP of their channel. And we are falling into the trap daily.
> How many of you agree to this?


We cannot totally conclude that it hasn't any positives. In my view, it's a great platform for the contestants to showcase themselves, but the impact purely depends on the way they exploit the chance.
The next thing is that , it is like a mirror of ourselves. No one is perfect in this world and some characters in the BB-house may reflect our personality , from that we can correct ourselves and enhance our behaviors as well.
However the time duration is somewhat too much, if you are ready to peek into someone else's life without caring about your job for 1 hour! you are actually wasting your time.
The producers of Tamil BiggBoss are attracted towards the TRP and are promoting useless stuff to attract the audience. They focus more on gossiping and backstabbing 24/7 and not on the tasks. :Damnit:

----------


## Shana

> We cannot totally conclude that it hasn't any positives. In my view, it's a great platform for the contestants to showcase themselves, but the impact purely depends on the way they exploit the chance.
> The next thing is that it is like a mirror of ourselves. No one is perfect in this world and some characters in the BB-house may reflect our personality, from that we can correct ourselves and enhance our behaviors as well.
> However, the time duration is somewhat too much if you are ready to peek into someone else's life without caring about your job for 1 hour! you are actually wasting your time.
> The producers of Tamil BiggBoss are attracted towards the TRP and are promoting useless stuff to attract the audience. They focus more on gossiping and backstabbing 24/7 and not on the tasks.


Maybe watching it helps correct our attitudes. But have you seen anyone become reformed by that single show?
If watching someone's life makes us correct our behaviors, then why go for the show? We live in a society full of different people. Why not learn from the real world itself?
And even the nicest person in the world would start the backstabbing in the bb house.

----------


## Adiza

> Maybe watching it helps correct our attitudes. But have you seen anyone become reformed by that single show?
> If watching someone's life makes us correct our behaviors, then why go for the show? We live in a society full of different people. Why not learn from the real world itself?
> And even the nicest person in the world would start the backstabbing in the bb house.


After watching Bigboss I got a great lesson that 'never judge anyone too early'. It has turned me to think about people out of my box. 
It is also a part of real world, but we didn't get chance to meet all these kinds of people in our lives. That's why it seems like it is instigating negative side of everyone.

----------


## Shana

> After watching Bigboss I got a great lesson that 'never judge anyone too early'. It has turned me to think about people out of my box. 
> It is also a part of real world, but we didn't get chance to meet all these kinds of people in our lives. That's why it seems like it is instigating negative side of everyone.


Makes sense. But the price those contestants pay for this is their reputation and privacy...

----------


## Bhavya

> We all know what is keeping everyone in front of TV recently and that is none other than Bigg Boss 2. Everyone is eager to know what conflicts would arise in the Bigg Boss house. How many of you even like to watch it? Is there anyone who thinks that the programme is not suitable for the society?
> as I know, it is unhealthy to watch someone's personal life as entertainment. It's a breach of privacy, regardless of what the participants have agreed to. Even if they've agreed to telecast their lives on TV, is it a decent thing to watch it?
> The media is using the curiosity and gossiping habit of society to raise the TRP of their channel. And we are falling into the trap daily.
> How many of you agree to this?


I am totally Agree with your point Shana, I watched season in the middle while watching I got the feel that I am watching someone's private life.In this season i watched the opening episode only.After knowing the selection of contestants I skip the idea of continuously watching it.I very happy about my decision.As a public we shouldn't encourage these kind of shows which is displaying people private life and spoiling their future.

----------


## Moana

> Agree with you.Gossiping habit, curiosity for what is happening in others life are the 2 main factors by which Biggboss make people stick to it. It is bad thing to telecast personal life. And also we are wasting our time watching others life. Even I watch Biggboss in Hindi where the contestants are given really high tasks compare to Tamil. Where in Tamil they refuse to give such tasks because of our culture and social behavior differences. It is totally a task and entertainment oriented program, where you have to use your own strategies to be a Bigboss. But in Tamil Bigboss it seems to be a character exposure stage. People judge contestants only by their characters. I think it will be on track after few seasons of Bigboss. However it is an unhealthy program compare to several other programs. It is bitter truth that we are encouraging these kind of programs.



I personally feel like it is a total waste of time! Looking at other people's problem has become a habit to some people lol. And especially that moment when your favorite :Argue:  TV show is replaced by your family to watch big boss. ''THE MOST IRRITATING MOMENT EVER''

----------


## Adiza

> Makes sense. But the price those contestants pay for this is their reputation and privacy...


Yeah, that's the game Biggboss. Those who are ready to play with their reputation and privacy which is very sensitive. That's why they are being paid highly. Also, millions of people have hype on this show, which results in high TRP and more income to the Channel.

----------


## Shana

> Yeah, that's the game Biggboss. Those who are ready to play with their reputation and privacy which is very sensitive. That's why they are being paid highly. Also, millions of people have hype on this show, which results in high TRP and more income to the Channel.


So just because the contestants are being paid a fat amount, that gives them the freedom to behave as they wish on screen? I've heard that there're some indecent behaviors are being practiced inside there that are being telecasted. This show is something everyone including a child watches every day. Is this the kind of show, you would let your little sis or bro or kid to watch?

----------

